# CERA, CHCH rebuid + carpenters on the CSSL



## jarl69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Hope someone could help me out here, I keep hearing that the rebuild is in process and i read on the internet that carpenters are in great demand. Recent Expo's in the UK for NZ have said this. ...... but i keep looking on the NZ immigration services web site only to find that Carpenters are not on any of the lists LSSL, CSSL, even the ISSL which i would not go for anyway as it is temporary with no link to residency. 


House sold, marital status single, 20 years carpentry/building exp with certificates. 

Thanking you in anticipation of your reply

Regards Karl


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jarl69 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope someone could help me out here, I keep hearing that the rebuild is in process and i read on the internet that carpenters are in great demand. Recent Expo's in the UK for NZ have said this. ...... but i keep looking on the NZ immigration services web site only to find that Carpenters are not on any of the lists LSSL, CSSL, even the ISSL which i would not go for anyway as it is temporary with no link to residency.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you did not sell the house in anticipation of a nove to NZ. I would not recommend anyone doing something so big without a visa in the passport. As a couple of friends of ours know there can be last-minute blips that can everything to a grinding halt.

As you say - there are remarkably few construction jobs on the list. I think you'd be looking at the 'Work to Residence' category - see Working towards residence in New Zealand . You'd need to find an employer who was willing to offer you a job, and there may be other stipulations on the visa offered. But basically after 2 years you can apply for residency.

So how do you get that elusive job offer? Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today and Work to Residence

Or get the CV together and come over for a holiday! The get calling and walking. NZ employers love people with a bit of get-up-and-do-something-about-it!

Good luck.


----------



## jarl69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Topcat. thanks for the reply ..... No house sale was going on anyway, now living at my brothers, .. 

Looking at the link you posted, it says all candidates of work to residence have to have occupations on the LSSL or a job offer from a accredited employer, or exceptional talent in a recognised field of art, culture or sport. ... 

Really would like to know if carpenters will be added to the CSSL and if so when ? ? 


Thanks again Topcat 

Regards Karl


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jarl69 said:


> Hi Topcat. thanks for the reply ..... No house sale was going on anyway, now living at my brothers, ..
> 
> Looking at the link you posted, it says all candidates of work to residence have to have occupations on the LSSL or a job offer from a accredited employer, or exceptional talent in a recognised field of art, culture or sport. ...
> 
> ...


the bit that you want to aim for is _...or a job offer from an accredited employer...
_
I'd maybe look at some of the larger building companies in the Christchurch area. look in Yellow pages® ? NZ Local Business Directory - Yellow New Zealand


----------

